
Telescope built with off the shelf parts searching for oldest stars in universe - OhHiEric
https://www.supercluster.com/editorial/studying-the-cosmic-dark-ages-with-parts-from-your-hardware-store
======
OhHiEric
HERA, in South Africa, could find the oldest stars in the universe, from a
period known as the Cosmic Dark Ages. And it's built from parts you could pick
up at your local hardware store. "This is the beauty of low frequency radio
astronomy … ‘precision’ for us is a few centimeters.”

